
Design Patterns and Refactoring - kennandavison
https://sourcemaking.com/
======
blatherard
The "Antipatterns" section of the site is the verbatim text of "AntiPatterns:
Refactoring Software, Architectures, and Projects in Crisis" [1], which is one
of my all-time favorite books, but doesn't seem to credit the original at all.
Is this site ripping them off?

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/AntiPatterns-Refactoring-Software-
Arc...](https://www.amazon.com/AntiPatterns-Refactoring-Software-
Architectures-Projects/dp/0471197130)

~~~
tjstankus
Yes, it is.
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%22sourcemaking%22%20from%3Amar...](https://twitter.com/search?q=%22sourcemaking%22%20from%3Amartinfowler&src=typd&lang=en)

~~~
echelon
I flagged the article since it's blatant theft.

I'm surprised Fowler hasn't been able to get the website taken offline.

------
whatnotests
Nice!

Seems to be missing most of this list though:
[http://wiki.c2.com/?AntiPatternsCatalog](http://wiki.c2.com/?AntiPatternsCatalog)

~~~
kosma
This is the place I go to when I need some greybeard wisdom. The SourceMaking
website looks fancy, but barely contains even a fraction of that knowledge.

------
rubicon33
This is pretty cool!

I especially like the refactoring section, which provides some useful tips on
how to refactor common software problems such as "the blob" (long methods,
classes, etc.).

------
rocco
OT: Amazing website. What technology behind? No page reloads, no ajax to
retrieve contents on click, no content hidden inside html, fully crawlable by
googlebot e co.

~~~
insin
[https://sourcemaking.com/ajax/content/static.json](https://sourcemaking.com/ajax/content/static.json)

------
icholy
I wish they had hard copies.

~~~
peller
There's always the classics:

[https://www.amazon.com/Design-Patterns-Elements-Reusable-
Obj...](https://www.amazon.com/Design-Patterns-Elements-Reusable-Object-
Oriented/dp/0201633612)

[https://www.amazon.com/Refactoring-Improving-Design-
Existing...](https://www.amazon.com/Refactoring-Improving-Design-Existing-
Code/dp/0201485672)

EDIT: And it appears the website is a direct rip-off of these books.

~~~
petecox
"Refactoring to Patterns"

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/85041.Refactoring_to_Pat...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/85041.Refactoring_to_Patterns)

